# 280z\zx mixed mutt no run



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

i am posting this in both the forced induction & NOS section and the Z section.
i have a a friend that is having a problem with a 79 280z with an 83 280zx engine in it. now the way i understand it is that it is basicly it is a stock zx engine with stock z computer/wiring minus turbo. according to my friend he started it up on last thursday drove it thursday and friday. friday it was running better so he took it to emitions and it failed for hydrocarbons to high, then on saterday it wouldnt even start. we thought that it could be the MAF sensor going bad but now we are leaning more to the fact that the lower compression zx engine isnt running right with the z computer and maby has caused some other problems. if anyone can give some more insight to this problem it would be appreciated.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

DO NOT DOUBLE POST! Why in the heck would you post questions about an NA car in forced induction and nitrous? 

You possibly didn't hook up all the emmissions crap putting it back together, or the cat could be bad.

Just go through make everything is hooked up, check all the vacuum lines, and check the cat to make sure it is good. If none of those are the case then we will need more information.

And what has been modified?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, if it's not FI, it doesn't go in the FI section. You should have put it in the NA section. 

Now to clear up a few things, the compression difference between a turbo and nonturbo Z engine run by an NA computer would not be enough to cause those kind of problems, the ECU should have enough adjustment to compensate for the small change in fuel requirement. I'd lean more toward the MAF problem myself, or any of the other sensors that directly affects the readings that the ECU uses to determine the amount of fuel to spray. Those being: Coolant temperature sensor, O2 sensor, fuel temp sensor (dunno if thats on the 280 or not), Intake Air Temperature sensor (if the early models have those) and the MAF itself.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey guys be nice, it's his first post. You guys need to be nicer to the new guys, ok?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Hey guys be nice, it's his first post. You guys need to be nicer to the new guys, ok?


Who you talking to? I was........


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Who you talking to? I was........


I mean't your buddy JamesZ. I'm not feeling well today.............


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I mean't your buddy JamesZ. I'm not feeling well today.............


I wasn't THAT MEAN I mean atleast I tried to answer his problem. And he shouldn't double post. Maybe he is a n00b to teh intraw3b.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> I wasn't THAT MEAN I mean atleast I tried to answer his problem. And he shouldn't double post. Maybe he is a n00b to teh intraw3b.


Ever heard of the word *RELAX*? He's a newbie. If it really bothered you, you should have PM, right? And if that did not work PM one of the mods about the problem, including me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd say the MAF is going or gone also.


----------



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

1. thanks for some of the input i didnt put the car togeather but i will make sure they check all of the emissions equipment to make sure it is hooked up right.

2. i am sorry if i made some people mad with a doubble post, however it has been my experiance that not every one who loges onto a forum reads every post in every section , some people have there favorite sections to visit. and for all i know it would be my luck that the one guy that only checks the forced induction section has ran into a simular problem and might know if there is an incompatability problem.... here is a good example of what i am talking about i have am 86 fiero with a 2000 grand am v-6 going to be running off of a 94 firebird computer, where would i post if i had a problem with something????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fieronut said:


> 1. thanks for some of the input i didnt put the car togeather but i will make sure they check all of the emissions equipment to make sure it is hooked up right.
> 
> 2. i am sorry if i made some people mad with a doubble post, however it has been my experiance that not every one who loges onto a forum reads every post in every section , some people have there favorite sections to visit. and for all i know it would be my luck that the one guy that only checks the forced induction section has ran into a simular problem and might know if there is an incompatability problem.... here is a good example of what i am talking about i have am 86 fiero with a 2000 grand am v-6 going to be running off of a 94 firebird computer, where would i post if i had a problem with something????


 Fiero engine swaps seem to be fairly common, I'd say any Fiero board should be familiar with it.  In any case, you came to the right section the first time.

And before I went import I was pretty familiar with all types of GM and Ford, you could always ask me........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Not in the Forced Induction and Nitrous section...har har.

Welcome though. I'm just the local smartass flamer. I'm really not a bad person.


----------



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the help its always good to get it every now and again. so far you guys are alot better than those butheads on pennocks forum they seem to be to set with what they think should go in a fiero.

thanks for the help and hope you all have a good 2005 year i know i will ill be in JAPAN :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fieronut said:


> thanks for the help its always good to get it every now and again. so far you guys are alot better than those butheads on pennocks forum they seem to be to set with what they think should go in a fiero.


Like what. LS1? 3800 Series III supercharged? 3.1 turbo? 

Well, those would be my choices anyway...


----------



## fieronut (Dec 14, 2004)

3800 Series II na / supercharged or 3400 DHOC


----------

